# Fostering with local Humane League



## MomLynn (Mar 19, 2008)

This is my first time fostering with our local humane league. Every organization I worked with before was more than happy to have me find loving forever homes however, this place wants you to take care of the wonderful animal and then just bring it back so they can stick it in a kennel until they find it a home. I have found some of the puppies good adoptive homes. Any suggestions on how I can get the organization to allow me to help with the process instead of placing them back in a kennel. I have some of them potty trained and I just think its a great injustice to them to put them back in a cage where they need to do their business where they live!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

MomLynn said:


> This is my first time fostering with our local humane league. Every organization I worked with before was more than happy to have me find loving forever homes however, this place wants you to take care of the wonderful animal and then just bring it back so they can stick it in a kennel until they find it a home. I have found some of the puppies good adoptive homes. Any suggestions on how I can get the organization to allow me to help with the process instead of placing them back in a kennel. I have some of them potty trained and I just think its a great injustice to them to put them back in a cage where they need to do their business where they live!


I have to wonder if you couldn't find a suitable home for the pup, then have the people you think would be ideal for the foster pup (or dog) go and get pre-approved for adoption ahead of time. I can't imagine if they have suitable adoptive people that are already approved, why they wouldn't be more that happy to arrange a meeting at the shelter and simply do the paper work and hand the dog over there. There could be an appointment made where all 4 parties meet at the same time, the foster parent, the pup, the adopters and the shelter personal.

Maybe they have rules that state they have to physically hand the dog over at the shelter? Who knows, but that 's worth a try. 

I can't understand why in the world they would want a dog or pup back in the shelter and risk it getting sick or forgetting all the work you did to train etc... It just makes no sense. I would be heart broken to have to do that.

Sometimes it seems like the rescues and shelters make people so frustrated they end up doing the wrong thing by going to byb's and petstore's simply because they just want a dog, and have been jerked around so much by these places.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Chindo_Gae_Cerberus (Mar 24, 2008)

MomLynn:

*nods*
I too have never worked with or at a shelter which had the practice of putting foster dogs BACK into the kennels. That seems a little strange. 

Have you sat and talked to them about this? Weighed the pro's and con's with them? See how the other foster homes feel?


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)

Bo was fostered, but I picked him up from the shelter. I don't think they actually brought him to the shelter until the day I went to visit him (I called and set up an appt though). His foster mom was there during my visit


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The adoption paperwork and screening needs to take place at the shelter in most cases. Our shelter only allows adoptions at the facility. So I foster a dog/cat long enough for them to be at an a adoptable age. Then I return the animal to the shelter for spay/neuter, microchip, and vaccinations...and adoption. If someone notices the animal while in my care then I have them go to the shelter and be put on the list of interested parties for that dog. The day I return the dog to the shelter the people on the list are called in order. They have 24 hours to come down, go through the visitation, screening, and paperwork...or the next person on the list is called. Depending on the load, the familiy may have to wait until the animal gets the clinic appointment for s/n before they can take it home (a few days) or they may have to wait for a day or two to visit while the animal is being s/n.

All of this normally happens pretty quick and the animal is rarely at the shelter for more than a few days. The shelter provides all adopted animals with a s/n, all vaccination, and a microchip. Depending on the load, this can take a few days. But it is necessary to do the work before the animal is allowed to leave the shelter.


----------

